# пломбы для персональных компьютеров



## CheBuRek (14.05.2018)

Привет Коллеги! Уже некоторое время на работе идет проект по защите персональных данных (ФЗ152). В рамках данного проекта подразумевается опечатывание ПК, на которых происходит обработка ПДн . Вот тут встал вопрос - чем опечатывать системные блоки сотрудников? Подскажите если кто знает - кто изготавливает такие этикетки или пломбы. Была задумка самому изготовить эти пломбы - распечатать на бумаге, но от идеи отказались т.к. бумажные пломбы легко повредить случайно или уборщицам например. Подскажите где достать пломбы для опечатывания ПК? Посоветуйте в целом по теме, если кто внедрял проект по перс данным. Спасибо заранее за ответы.


----------



## FlowMaster (14.05.2018)

Мы внедряли как то в нескольких компаниях проект по перс данным. Когда надо было пломбировать серверы и остальные объекты Пдн мы использовали пломбы флексмарк.

Они изготавливают этикетки контроля вскрытия (пломбы) в основном из трёх материалов.
Каждый материал отрабатывает по-своему, каждый имеет свои особенности нанесения и проявления свойств материалов контроля вскрытия.

Описания часто используемых материалов смотрите на сайте: http://www.flexmark.ru

1) материал Foamtac II (расслаивается по горизонтали)
2) материал Pet Void Check matt chrome S8015 (оставляет следы в виде шашечек)
3) материал PVC MATT WHITE UD S690 (крошится как скорлупа) НЕЛЬЗЯ КЛЕИТЬ НА СТЫКИ, ВЫСТУПЫ, НЕРОВНОСТИ - очень хрупкий, самопроизвольно потрескается.

Я бы настоятельно рекомендовал взять образцы этикеток контроля вскрытия с печатью водоосновными красками и пустые для тестирования материала, стойкости красочного слоя, возможности заполнения вручную и других параметров в вашем полном производственном цикле, чтобы вы убедились, что вам подходят данные этикетки.
Иначе может получиться что вы купите а они вам не подойдут по каким либо причинам.


----------



## CheBuRek (14.05.2018)

Большое спасибо вам! Не в курсе могут ли они как то почтой россии выслать в регион? Я не в Москве


----------



## FlowMaster (14.05.2018)

CheBuRek сказал(а):


> Большое спасибо вам! Не в курсе могут ли они как то почтой россии выслать в регион? Я не в Москве



Думаю зависит от требуемого количества этикеток - пломб. Мы сами не из столицы, нам выслали. Надо было опечатывать около 700 ПК


----------



## deadushka (14.05.2018)

CheBuRek сказал(а):


> Привет Коллеги! Уже некоторое время на работе идет проект по защите персональных данных (ФЗ152). В рамках данного проекта подразумевается опечатывание ПК, на которых происходит обработка ПДн . Вот тут встал вопрос - чем опечатывать системные блоки сотрудников? Подскажите если кто знает - кто изготавливает такие этикетки или пломбы. Была задумка самому изготовить эти пломбы - распечатать на бумаге, но от идеи отказались т.к. бумажные пломбы легко повредить случайно или уборщицам например. Подскажите где достать пломбы для опечатывания ПК? Посоветуйте в целом по теме, если кто внедрял проект по перс данным. Спасибо заранее за ответы.



При выборе пломбы для контроля вскрытия системного блока обратите внимание на форм фактор. Я имею в виду конструктивные особенности блока - изгибы, дизайн и тд. У нас было просто что наклейки отклеивались от металлического корпуса ПК, видимо из за прохладного помещения (у нас производство - станкостроительный завод


----------



## Polovin (26.09.2019)

На системные блоки нужно ставить такие пломбы, какими опечатывают счетчики, чтобы нельзя было просто снять пломбу. Сейчас же и греют, что угодно делают. чтобы аккуратно это сделать.


----------

